# Jeep or Half ton pick up for plowing



## ICE CREAM MAN

My son is looking at either or for plowing. Any recommendations? I plow with an f 350 with an xv2. I like the boss utility plows I see on the jeeps here. The Jeep would be a four door. Thanks for the input.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Depends on what he plans on plowing. In my (biased) opinion, you cannot beat a Jeep for typical residential driveways. That said, I would never attempt to plow Walmart with mine.

Just curious... you said a 4-door Jeep. Why? The advantage of a Jeep (2-door) is the short wheel base. A 4-door Jeep adds a lot of length and negates any advantage you had over a pickup.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN

I know the the door is the way to go. But he wants a four door. He is just doing a few driveways that he has been doing for years with his quad. Would you go rubicon or sahara?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Biggest advantage of the Rubicon is the steeper gears and heavier front axle.

That said, mine is a Sport (which has none of that) and does just fine. I don't think any of Plowmeisters Jeeps are Rubicons either.


----------



## bostiguy

The Rubicon will cost more but will have a few more upgrades over the Sahara he may want for stuff other than plowing. Plus, the resale value will be a lot better when he decides sell or trade in.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN

I went with the rubicon. I plan on using it for off road as well.


----------



## grandview




----------



## 3bladz

Haha. Nice. Thanks for posting my Jeep! I should send you my JK to post. I can't get to work.
Jeeps Rock for snow plowing!


----------



## grandview

Is it that good?


----------

